# Procesor obciazony bez powodu

## mirek

Ostatnio zaobserwowalem dziwne zjawisko w moim laptopie. Otoz czasami procesor zaczyna być obciazony 100%. Probuje wylaczyc wszystkie programy i przegladarke internetowa, ale nic nie pomaga. Zdarza się, ze nagle wszystko wroci do normy po paru minutach, ale w wiekszosci przypadkow pomaga tylko reboot.

Jak wyszukac procesy obciazajace procesor i ewentualnie je wylaczyc?

Czy ktos spotkal się z podobnym zjawiskiem?Last edited by mirek on Thu Aug 18, 2005 9:17 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Raku

top twoim przyjacielem...  :Wink: 

----------

## rasheed

Polecam użycie programu "top".

Pozdrawiam, rasheed.

----------

## skiera

A ja polecam htop ;P

----------

## mirek

Dzieki, dzisiaj wieczorem sprobuje.

PS Czy jest jakas znaczaca roznica pomiedzy top a htop?

----------

## skiera

Htop jest jak dla mnie prostszy w obsłudze, można sobie przewijać listę procesów i przy "killowaniu" procesu nie trzeba wpisywać jego PID a tylko go wybrać. Kwestia upodobań. Topa pewnie masz w systemie, htop to oddzielny pakiet.

----------

## cichy

Sądząc po objawach, winowajcą może być komenda updatedb.

Jesli nie uzywasz polecen locate czy innego slocate możesz spokojnie wyrzucić skrypt slocate z /etc/cron.daily i przerzucić go do /etc/cron.weekly lub skasowac. Ja mam usuniety ten skrypt całkowicie (od ponad roku) i nie zauważyłem jakichś negatywnych objawów tego niecnego czynu  :Smile: .

Pozdrawiam

----------

## mirek

Dzieki za pomoc. Zemergowalem htop. 

Zwroce tez uwage na updatedb.

----------

## (l)user

 *skiera wrote:*   

> A ja polecam htop ;P

 

Fajne to  :Wink: 

----------

## muchar

Pomimo [Solved] w temacie, nikt chyba nie wie co bylo powodem  :Smile:  Mozesz zdradzic?

----------

## zoltarx

hehe, moze problemem byl brak topa, htopa, updadedb czy innego free (braku ramy)  :Wink: 

----------

## Klekot

 *(l)user wrote:*   

>  *skiera wrote:*   A ja polecam htop ;P 
> 
> Fajne to 

 

no fakt  :Smile:  mi też się spodobało bardzo, a nie wiedziałem wcześniej o istnieniu cacka  :Wink: 

----------

## skiera

Wracając do tematu, to zdażyło mi się kilka razy, że mc po wyłączeniu nadal pracował w tle i znacznie obciążał procka.

----------

## mefis

 *skiera wrote:*   

> Wracając do tematu, to zdażyło mi się kilka razy, że mc po wyłączeniu nadal pracował w tle i znacznie obciążał procka.

 

tez tak mialem jak w x'ach nie zamykalem przez F10 tylko zamykalem konsole przez x  :Smile: 

----------

## mirek

Usunalem SOLVED poniewaz nadal nie moge znalezc powodu.

Gdy procek zaczyna ciezka prace, w programie htop mam wykazanych kilka procesow ze znikomym obciazeniem 2-3%, ale w sumie nie wiecej niż 5-6% w calosci.

Na dodatek stalo się cos dziwnego ostatnim razem, gdy procesor mocno pracowal przez kilkanascie minut (i probowalem znalezc tego przyczyne) pochrzanilo mi się cos z netem.

Teoretycznie net mam, dhcp przydziela mi adres i mogę pingowac w konsoli, ale pochrzanilo się cos z http. Gdy n.p otwieram firefoxa to probuje polaczyc się z wybrana strona  trwa to wiecznosc i wiesza się. W Operze od razu mam komunikat, ze nie może wybrac strony.

Wiem ze jest to temat na otworzenie nowego postu, lecz sam już nie wiem czy czy ta dziwna praca procka w tle nie była tego przyczyna. Czytalem tez, ze niektorzy maja problemy z netem przy najnowszym baselayout, wiec sprobuje dzis wieczorem go zamaskowac i powrocic do poprzedniej wersji.

----------

## _troll_

problemy z resolverem?? ... ktora masz wersje glibca?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## mirek

Moja wersja to dev-libs/glib-2.6.5

----------

## sekretarz

 *mirek wrote:*   

> Moja wersja to dev-libs/glib-2.6.5

 

miala byc wersja "sys-libs/glibc" ;>

----------

